# Slip stone - soft or hard?



## HarveyDunn (Aug 29, 2013)

I've bought a copy of Dick Onians' book "Essential Woodcarving Techniques". His basic kit for sharpening are three hard Arkansas bench stones (coarse, medium and finishing), and an Arkansas slip stone. He doesn't actually provide much else detail. Now, since the bench stones are supposed to be "hard Arkansas" as well. But when I went to the store today, the only slip stone they had was "soft Arkansas", so I didn't buy one. Anyone got any advice for this newbie?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I use a soft, medium and black slip stones on the carving tools in my rack.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have German manufactured water stones, much harder than the Japanese ones. Red and white, med and fine. Also a Hard Black Arkansas. I keep them all in a tin of turps so they are always ready.


----------

